
Ask HN: Collaborative Games for Isolation Situation - elygre
Like so many, I&#x27;m in isolation. And while I chat a lot with my friends, it would be cool to have something to <i>do</i> together. And surely there&#x27;s an app for that, or a site? A joint activity, perhaps with a chat box for conversation would be cool. I was thinking perhaps a jigsaw puzzle or something similar.<p>Any suggestions?
======
helph67
Just after reading your post found this article...
[https://www.lifehacker.com.au/2020/03/you-can-play-these-
gam...](https://www.lifehacker.com.au/2020/03/you-can-play-these-games-online-
with-friends/)

Happy Easter!

------
detaro
There's a game called "tabletop simulator" that might be what you are looking
for?

And of course more traditional PC games. Minecraft can be quite fun as a
group.

